# How to search package cache?



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

If i don't have /usr/ports then how can i search freebsd available precompiled packages?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2010)

1) http://www.freshports.org
2) http://www.freebsd.org/ports/index.html
3) fetch ports, and search there 
4) http://www.google.com


----------



## da1 (Nov 27, 2010)

5) pkg_search


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Nov 27, 2010)

The standard method is to install a ports tree, then do this:

`# cd /usr/ports`
`# make search key=nginx`


----------



## lme@ (Nov 27, 2010)

Or even `# make quicksearch` to have a briefer output.


----------

